# Curse You KYLE R! *shakes fist*



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 16, 2015)

You have finally managed to corrupt me. You and all your outlining and plotting and _good advice_.

I had an idea pop into my head the other night and I started jotting notes about a couple of the characters so that I wouldn't forget them. 

Lo and behold, after about 20 minutes, I found myself with a list of what I am calling the "bullet points" I would need to hit. Some would probably call that an outline.

I, the Pantser that I am, have been *corrupted* and I don't like it!

CURSE YOU KYLE!


----------



## aggieamy (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm a recovering pantser myself so I understand the feeling.  That's great that you already have so many plot points to go with.

Could you please link to the thread with Kyle's advice?  I'm interested in reading all I can on outlining.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 16, 2015)

aggieamy said:


> I'm a recovering pantser myself so I understand the feeling.  That's great that you already have so many plot points to go with.
> 
> Could you please link to the thread with Kyle's advice?  I'm interested in reading all I can on outlining.



Just go through the threads and look for any that were started by Kyle. He always posts useful articles and such.

Don't tell him I said that, though. I like to give him crap most of the time.


----------



## Sam (Jun 17, 2015)

Way to let the side down, Tim.


----------



## Gavrushka (Jun 17, 2015)

T.S.Bowman said:


> You have finally managed to corrupt me. You and all your outlining and plotting and _good advice_.
> 
> ...
> CURSE YOU KYLE!



I managed to get him to admit,* elsewhere*, that he does abandon his plotting on occasion.

I sooooo deserve an accolade for that.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome to the (correct) team!


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 17, 2015)

T.S.Bowman said:


> You have finally managed to corrupt me. You and all your outlining and plotting and _good advice_.
> 
> I had an idea pop into my head the other night and I started jotting notes about a couple of the characters so that I wouldn't forget them.
> 
> ...



Lol!

I actually have a quota that I need to fill: must corrupt four writers per month.

By the way, did I ever tell you how great plotting is for your health? Studies show that writers who plot are more likely to live longer and happier lives.* 

* This statement has not been verified.


----------



## Blade (Jun 17, 2015)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Lo and behold, after about 20 minutes, I found myself with a list of what I am calling the "bullet points" I would need to hit. Some would probably call that an outline.



I really think that for longer works this sort of approach is pretty well necessary in order to avoid either 'writers block' or 'lost in space'.:nightmare: i.e. How do you go anywhere if you don't know where you are going.:scratch:

Catchy thread title BTW.:encouragement:


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank God, another member who would like to meet Kyle and show him their baseball bat. cowabunga!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2015)

Watch it.  His sidekick appears nice, but she'll get you in headlock.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 17, 2015)

Sam said:


> Way to let the side down, Tim.



I know, Sam. I know. 

I now hang my head in shame.

On the bright side, though, I am not a completely reformed Pantser as of yet. LOL


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 17, 2015)

Gavrushka said:


> I managed to get him to admit,* elsewhere*, that he does abandon his plotting on occasion.
> 
> I sooooo deserve an accolade for that.



Accolades can be found over there ------------------------------>



popsprocket said:


> Welcome to the (correct) team!



Easy pops. Im not all the way there as of yet. Although...now that I think about it, my LM scores may get better. LOL



Kyle R said:


> Lol!
> 
> I actually have a quota that I need to fill: must corrupt four writers per month.



I _*knew *_it was something like that!




Blade said:


> I really think that for longer works this sort of approach is pretty well necessary in order to avoid either 'writers block' or 'lost in space'.:nightmare: i.e. How do you go anywhere if you don't know where you are going.:scratch:
> 
> Catchy thread title BTW.:encouragement:



I have learned that the hard way having run into a wall with Side Worlds.

And thanks. 



bazz cargo said:


> Thank God, another member who would like to meet Kyle and show him their baseball bat. cowabunga!



I dunno about the baseball bat thing yet, bazz. If it works, I may have to bash him with a wet pool noodle. If not.....



Kevin said:


> Watch it.  His sidekick appears nice, but she'll get you in headlock.



I'll just grease up my bald head beforehand. She'll never get a good hold. LOL


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 18, 2015)

Blade said:


> I really think that for longer works this sort of approach is pretty well necessary in order to avoid either 'writers block' or 'lost in space'.:nightmare: i.e. How do you go anywhere if you don't know where you are going.:scratch:



Um... no.


----------



## Tettsuo (Jun 18, 2015)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I know, Sam. I know.
> 
> I now hang my head in shame.
> 
> On the bright side, though, I am not a completely reformed Pantser as of yet. LOL



*psssst*

Plotters are also pansters.  We just do it spurts between our planned bullet points.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 18, 2015)

Tettsuo said:


> *psssst*
> 
> Plotters are also pansters.  We just do it spurts between our planned bullet points.



Well that makes me feel a little better. LOL


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Tettsuo said:


> *psssst*
> 
> Plotters are also pansters.  We just do it spurts between our planned bullet points.



I pretty much pants from point to point. I pretty much literally lose the plot if I don't have points to connect, though.


----------



## Tettsuo (Jun 19, 2015)

InstituteMan said:


> I pretty much pants from point to point. I pretty much literally lose the plot if I don't have points to connect, though.


I'm exactly the same.  Without the points to turn the ship towards, it's guaranteed to go off course.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey, you don't curse Kyle! 










He'll turn you into a frog.








Don't you know he's full of great advices?


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jun 19, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> Thank God, another member who would like to meet Kyle and show him their baseball bat. cowabunga!



I'll take "Things that sound dirty but really aren't" for 200, Alex.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 20, 2015)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> I'll take "Things that sound dirty but really aren't" for 200, Alex.



Oh geeze. LOL


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 20, 2015)

In all seriousness, though. 

I have tried my hand at outlining stuff a few other times and it never really worked for me. The characters always managed to find their way around the points that they should have been going to.

In this case, however, the points I want the characters to reach should be easy enough for them to get there without flipping me off as they go merrily on their way.

I think, this being one of the few times that I think I have a REALLY good idea to work on, putting those points in some semblance of order may actually wind up working out this time around.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm a mixed bag.  Sometimes I know what's going to happen,  sometimes not. There's always something pantsed in there no matter what though, and the bullet points may change or be delayed.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 21, 2015)

Well, it's like I always say. Write your outline and write something completely different. I'm more or less a pantser, but it helps to have a reference for when you do get stumped.


----------



## Gavrushka (Jun 21, 2015)

I must admit, I've ideas for future episodes of any WIP which evolve as I write. I suppose that fits in well with the idea of plotted points that reposition themselves as you write, even disappearing with more pertinent alternatives replacing them.

Bottom line, we all need to heed our imagination's counsel.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 21, 2015)

Two million plus posts and lots of red text spent arguing between plotters and pantsters and it turns out we are all the same. Go figure.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 22, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> Two million plus posts and lots of red text spent arguing between plotters and pantsters and it turns out we are all the same. Go figure.



Funny how that works, eh, bazz?

Of course, now we're gonna wind up with someone in here saying "Like HELL we're all alike!!!"

Just to be contrary. LOL


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 23, 2015)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Funny how that works, eh, bazz?
> 
> Of course, now we're gonna wind up with someone in here saying "Like HELL we're all alike!!!"
> 
> Just to be contrary. LOL



I just figured that was understood. :-\"


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 27, 2015)

shadowwalker said:


> I just figured that was understood. :-\"



I think it may have always been understood. Perhaps just not as....quietly. lol


----------

